# Razer Imperator Serious issues.



## clerick (Jan 17, 2010)

Here you go guys I made a video explaining the issues and why it's unsuitable for gamers and regular users alike. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyWY10VIIx4


----------



## Wile E (Jan 17, 2010)

Who the hell taps their mouse on the desk or swipes it back and forth while playing a game? Did anyone stop to think that the mouse might not have been moved in a straight line?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 17, 2010)

No mouse pad first of all, U will belive it when its on a flat mousepad 

Because grainz in wood could alter readings in the censor


----------



## clerick (Jan 17, 2010)

That's my video actually. Even if you lift slowly, the camera still goes down and right 150 pixels. Yes it makes a difference ingame, it is noticeable. Even swiping at half the speed the pointer goes down and right as well. I hooked up my mx518 afterwords and tried the same thing and guess what? Lifting the mx518 the pointer stayed in the same position and swiping it back and forth just like the imperator made it go in a straight line instead of curving. 

Every single person I've come across with the imperator has documented these issues.

Fine:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWxd5dXLh5M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD0ThxpVHMs


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 17, 2010)

I belive it now, reading reviews and such, i do lift my mouse often in cod4 to do a 180 turn and blast someone with my m14


----------



## erocker (Jan 17, 2010)

I've seen this problem as well. No one really picks up thier mouse up and down quickly, but the problem does happen if you were to pick your mouse up at all, sometimes. If there's a lot of action going on and you need to "reset" your mouse for a second, it really sucks when your screen dives to the bottom right.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 17, 2010)

clerick said:


> That's my video actually. Even if you lift slowly, the camera still goes down and right 150 pixels. Yes it makes a difference ingame, it is noticeable. Even swiping at half the speed the pointer goes down and right as well. I hooked up my mx518 afterwords and tried the same thing and guess what? Lifting the mx518 the pointer stayed in the same position and swiping it back and forth just like the imperator made it go in a straight line instead of curving.
> 
> Every single person I've come across with the imperator has documented these issues.
> 
> ...



Even if that is the case with all of them, you shouldn't starting a thread telling everyone to not buy something. You start a thread showing a problem. Something like: Razer Imperator tracking problems. You will get a much warmer reception if your post doesn't appear to have a vendetta behind it.

That said, posting more evidence like this is always good. lol.


----------



## clerick (Jan 17, 2010)

I am pissed of a razer due to the fact after doing some research it appears many of their mice have similar issues that have not been fixed for years! And no one has complained and they continue to get away with it. It's bs.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 17, 2010)

clerick said:


> I am pissed of a razer due to the fact after doing some research it appears many of their mice have similar issues that have not been fixed for years! And no one has complained and they continue to get away with it. It's bs.



I agree, and understand. I'm just saying you will get more people to rally behind you if you post the topic the way I suggested. Many people will flat out ignore "Don't buy x product" threads, or come in being skeptical from the onset.

Personally, I've never been impressed with any Razer product I have ever owned. They're all overpriced junk, imo.


----------



## clerick (Jan 17, 2010)

Made the title friendlier.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 17, 2010)

clerick said:


> Made the title friendlier.



Good title. Bet it gets more hits now.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 17, 2010)

and where is your mousepad... maybe the photo sensor is acting up because it doesn't read wood???


----------



## clerick (Jan 17, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> and where is your mousepad... maybe the photo sensor is acting up because it doesn't read wood???



Nope, not the issue. http://razerblueprints.net/index.php/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,99/board,82.0/

This is a fact folks, the mouse has a screwed up sensor.


----------



## r9 (Jan 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Who the hell taps their mouse on the desk or swipes it back and forth while playing a game? Did anyone stop to think that the mouse might not have been moved in a straight line?



Like everyone. Especially if it uses a small mouse pad.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 17, 2010)

r9 said:


> Like everyone. Especially if it uses a small mouse pad.



Not repeatedly like that. Anyway, I'm reading more about the issue.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Who the hell taps their mouse on the desk or swipes it back and forth while playing a game? Did anyone stop to think that the mouse might not have been moved in a straight line?



I usually use a small "area" overall for mousing.. from space constraints to being on unusual surfaces.. I pick my mouse up a lot when I'm doing stuff. I don't really notice it anymore though.

However, my current logitech has not once sent me astray off to a random corner. My G7 did occasionally, however.... But this $10 cheapie logitech is the best mouse I've owned


----------



## clerick (Jan 17, 2010)

On the mousepad comment:


> Well I was lucky and I received some of that cyber monday loot, and they sent me a Sphex pad with my Imperator.
> 
> I have tried using the mouse on my: exactmat speed and control, sphex, and my goliathus pads. It has the same weird turning issue where it locks up mid turn. It almost reminds me of the same issues I had with the lachesis, except that was fixed by taking off the sticker around the laser, this one doesn't have a fix like that. So I am hoping it is something that is fixable with a firmware update. Because I actually love the feel of this mouse, almost as much as my Copperhead and way more than my Lachesis.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Who the hell taps their mouse on the desk or swipes it back and forth while playing a game? Did anyone stop to think that the mouse might not have been moved in a straight line?




What a pr*ck huh,  oh not you Wile E .


----------



## clerick (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes I am a prick for being mad at razer not doing proper QA for ages. Well said sir.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 17, 2010)

The tapping issue is eh, but swiping is a concern, but you also dont have a mouse pad there, try a uniform colored surface.



Wile E said:


> Who the hell taps their mouse on the desk or swipes it back and forth while playing a game? Did anyone stop to think that the mouse might not have been moved in a straight line?



Tapping not so much, but swiping fast would be in any fps game.


----------



## clerick (Jan 17, 2010)

Mouse pad is not the solution. People with mouse pads have tried it and it does the exact same thing. The fact taht it's going down and right every single time means its the issue with the production of the sensor. See the razer link above for other people with issue. Also mx518 does not do anything like this mouse does on the same surface.

Edit: Taping issue it's not. Raising the mouse slowly gives you the same problem.


----------



## erocker (Jan 18, 2010)

The man isn't lying. It happens with the Lachesis on a Razer eXactMat as well.


----------



## clerick (Jan 18, 2010)

Here's a 2nd video with mx518 as well.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZhFKOq8CM8


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 18, 2010)

clerick said:


> Here's a 2nd video with mx518 as well.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZhFKOq8CM8



Try a cheap $10 logitech 

Problem is nonexistant


----------



## Goodman (Jan 18, 2010)

Would the mouse comes with a driver that would let you custom setup the mouse the way you like it & make this problem go away..? (don't know about this mouse so just asking)

Most mouse doesn't have a driver only for the wireless one & that is only to tell you when the battery's are getting low..

Anyhow i got an logitech optical mouse cordless click for about 3-4 years now & still running good , i paid around $30.00 back then


----------



## AsRock (Jan 18, 2010)

clerick said:


> Yes I am a prick for being mad at razer not doing proper QA for ages. Well said sir.



Sorry did not realize you made the vid lol..  So i'm sorry for the insult even though it looks like you too it well .

Anyways just seems silly to pick on some thing like tapping a mouse on a table which i must say i do all the time and a part shiny desk (Smell the BS there ? ).


----------



## Mescalamba (Jan 18, 2010)

I guess its same issue as with Lachesis. Thing is, that Lachesis sensor works well (it really does) but you need to make few things to make it work.. one of them is choosing one good mat, cause its picky as hell about it.

Dunno how they tested it, but I guess that even this mouse works, under certain circumstances.. sad is, that probably only under them.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 18, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Who the hell taps their mouse on the desk or swipes it back and forth while playing a game? Did anyone stop to think that the mouse might not have been moved in a straight line?



I dunno, I lift the mouse now and again when gaming. Its only to reset back to the center of the mouse pad / relieve friction points under my wrist, but it still happens. I'm pretty sure the rapid tapping was just to show the issue clearly, and the OP likely does similar to me.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 18, 2010)

My razer mamba does the same but I don't think that's a problem or even a minor issue.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 18, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> My razer mamba does the same but I don't think that's a problem or even a minor issue.



Thanks, you've helped me scratch the Mamba off of the 'things to buy' list.


----------



## Mescalamba (Jan 18, 2010)

Get Roccat Kone V2, if you want really good mouse (only downside is quite low DPi - just 3200 I think). But its really awesome mouse.. 

I´m now playing on Death Adder (old one), cause even if I like Kone, its not best for my gameplay.. choosing right mouse depends on what and how you play a lot..


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 18, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Thanks, you've helped me scratch the Mamba off of the 'things to buy' list.



Mine is driving me crazy. Scroll wheel is messed up beyond belief.



Mescalamba said:


> Get Roccat Kone V2, if you want really good mouse (only downside is quite low DPi - just 3200 I think). But its really awesome mouse..
> 
> I´m now playing on Death Adder (old one), cause even if I like Kone, its not best for my gameplay.. choosing right mouse depends on what and how you play a lot..



Anything above 3000dpi is rediculously high anyway. at 5600dpi I can't even click icons never mind shoot moving targets. I've never seen anyone play at that DPI ever.


----------



## Mescalamba (Jan 19, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Mine is driving me crazy. Scroll wheel is messed up beyond belief.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything above 3000dpi is rediculously high anyway. at 5600dpi I can't even click icons never mind shoot moving targets. I've never seen anyone play at that DPI ever.



Well, for me.. 3000 dpi is low. I had Lachesis, 4000 dpi was ok, bit higher would be better.. ideal for me is something around 4200. It all depends how you set your game/OS and how you play.


----------



## clerick (Jan 19, 2010)

So I got a reply from razer and they basically told me that people don't lift their mice and that it's my fault for doing so and that it's not their problem. Also they said they did receive the feedback from others about the issue but once again it's not the vast majority of users.   Sent an email back, let's see if they are willing to do anything about it or not.


----------

